# Erstellen der SessionFactory in Hibernate 4.1



## Jürgen S. (1. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zu Erstellung der SessionFactory von Hibernate.
Ich benutzt Hibernate Version 4.1 und erstelle wie gefolgt die SessionFactory:


```
SessionFactory = new Configuration()
           .configure() // configures settings from hibernate.cfg.xml
           .buildSessionFactory();
```
Es funktioniert auch wunderbar, aber die Methode _buildSessionFactory_ wird als deprecated angezeigt.

In dem offiziellen Quickstart-Guide für Hibernate 4.1 wird es aber auch immer noch so erklärt.

Da man ja, versändlicherweise, auf deprecated Methoden verzichten und das aktuelle Verfahren nutzen soll, würde ich dies hier auch gern machen. Leider fand ich nicht raus, wie es ab Version 4.0 funktionieren soll.

Weiß das von euch wer?

Danke


----------



## DanZ (4. Mrz 2012)

java - Is buildSessionFactory() deprecated in hibernate 4? - Stack Overflow


----------



## mvitz (4. Mrz 2012)

Oder auch so (ohne doppelte Zuweisung der Properties): Hibernate – Please Don’t Deprecate Yourself | Rob's Blog


----------

